# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Just not coping with depression

## iron6161

Hi all

I have had depression for two years
As everyday goes by it's getting worse

I used to be so busy

Out photography
Gym everyday
Salsa dancing

But now I have not touched my camera in a year
Stopped salsa dancing two years ago
And gym I struggle to stay in the gym
All I want to do is come home and look at four walls


Went to doctors and they gave me a phone number 
To a depression place
And am going to have a 30 min phone therapy session on Friday

People keep saying I need to get out
But I wish it was that easy


Any help will be so grateful

Regards iron

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. Therapy is a very good start, but can be very hard. It can make you feel worse to begin with so please be kind to yourself afterwards

----------


## Suzi

Do you know any of the triggers to your depression? Do you have any support around you?

----------


## iron6161

I really don't know the triggers

I just remember about 2 years ago I lost interest in everything
Even my wife and daughter
I know that sounds bad but I did
But they both understood that was good

----------


## Suzi

Have you got any support? Seen your Dr?

----------


## OldMike

Hi  :(hi):  sometimes depression doesn't need a trigger it just appears from nowhere, seeing your doctor is usually the first step to getting better.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome. Did your doctor talk to you about medication? Are you working at the moment? How old is your daughter? (Sorry about all the questions)

----------


## iron6161

Hi

I have been to the doctor

She gave me a phone number to ring
That was three weeks ago
And have a phone therapy session today with think action

Not working at moment as for some reason I just could not concertrate on anything
Doctor said I can't take any tablet because I take medicine for fits

My daughter is 11

----------


## Paula

> Not working at moment as for some reason I just could not concertrate on anything
> Doctor said I can't take any tablet because I take medicine for fits


Being unable to concentrate is a common symptom of depression, its certainly one I struggle with

Obviously Im not a doctor, but Id be surprised if all anti depressants and/or psychiatric meds are contraindicated with medication for fits. One drug I take (for pain and anxiety) is also used to treat epilepsy, for instance. However, many doctors prefer going down the talking therapy route first before trying ADs.

How did the phone call go?

----------


## Suzi

I'm the same as Paula - one of the meds I take for pain is actually an anti epileptic... Definitely worth seeing how the counselling goes - but if you are still struggling then definitely go back to your GP and if they say no to meds ask to be referred to more specialist services...

----------


## iron6161

So went to see doctor
Had a phone call from a therapist
Had a talk about all my problems

So now I have to wait to have a session
But it will be a group session with other people

What I don't understand with depression
Is one minute I am ok then next I am really down

But I guess that's the illness

Just wish I could get back to my old self

I am in Canterbury Kent with my dad as he has cancer
I was in New Zealand for 18 years
But had to come back because of dad

Been here for 12 weeks and miss my wife and daughter so.much
I keep thinking shall I stay here to support my dad
Or go home to have the support of my wife and daughter

----------


## iron6161

So I had a call from think action
And now they are passing me on to this group
I will have to go to a meeting and then sit in a group and listen to someone

Don't know if it will help but I will try
Will do anything that will help

I am in Canterbury Kent but just come back from New Zealand
I came back from New Zealand because my dad has cancer and wanted to help with him because he hes Cancer is terminal

But I had to leave my wife and daughter in New Zealand 
Have not seen them for 12 weeks

Part me wants to go back to New Zealand to be with wife and daughter for support
But I can't leave dad

----------


## Suzi

Wow, that's seriously tough. Caring for an ill parent - especially something like cancer is so hard, but to do it when you've left your wife, daughter and I assume friends in NZ? Do you use things like skype? 

Would your Dad go with you to NZ?  Could that work?

----------

